# Desktop Pfad ändern?



## ElFunghi (9. Juni 2003)

Moin,
also ich möchte gerne meinen Desktop Ordner auf eine andre Partition legen, da ich viel an Win hermspiele kann da auch desöfteren mal was kaputt gehn *lol*, und da aufm Desktop viele wichtige dateien sind die ich brauche, kann ich mir eine Formatierung dauernd nicht leisten!
Deswegen möchte ich gerne den Pfad auf den Win zum Desktop zugreift ändern, weis einer wo man diesen findet? Wahrscheinlich inner registry aber wo da?

PS: HEY, nur EINEN Thread löschen *rofl*

*Das kannst Du selbst: Edit -> dann Häkchen bei Delete und Schaltfläche... ( habs erledigt )*


----------



## Thomas Lindner (9. Juni 2003)

Hallo!

Wollte neulichst genau das selbe erreichen:

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials77592.html

Webcutdirector


----------



## tuxracer (1. Juli 2003)

wieso den ganzen desktop verlagern.

ich für meinen teil speichere direkt aufm Desktop nur Verknüpfungen

wenn Ihr das was Ihr da beschreibt, in einem Betrieb mit servergespeicherten Profilen machen würdet, ich glaub der Admin würde euch lynchen.
da wird ein Profil mal schnell ein paarhundert Megas gross, wenn man alles einfach auf den Desktop knallt, und dieses Profil wird jeden Morgen beim anmelden vom Server geladen.Das ganze netz geht in die knie wenn sich so z.B 100 Mitarbeiter je 100MB vom Server saugen.

wenn Ihr schnellen zugriff auf das zeugs wollt, wieso nicht den Ordner Eigene dateien verwenden?
mit diesem ist es viel einfacher, den Zielpfad, sprich den speicherort zu ändern.
Rechtsklick auf Eigene Dateien/Eigenschaften /verschieben

und da zum gewünschten Speicherort browsen.


----------

